# Simple diy sprinkler setup?



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I'm looking to add a sprinkler line downhill a bit about 50 feet. Can I do this as simple as just 3/4" pvc (or would the 1/2 sprinkler tubing be ok with 1/2 to3/4 for sprinkler) from outdoor spigot down to the sprinkler spot and have a T at the sprinkler and have a ball valve at that T since it would be the low spot for winterization to release any water. I would make that accessible with an inground box.

- I want to use gear drive sprinkler I'm thinking rain bird 42sa or maybe the 52sa to get me about 30-35 feet distance covered.


----------



## Colinwjholding (Apr 6, 2020)

I would use the pvc. You only get about 5 gpm on a half inch line vs 9 gpm on 3/4"

To run multiple of those heads with more then a 1 gal nozzle go bigger.


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

I would only run 1 sprinkler at a time. So 3/4pvc is best piping to use for this set up? Would just having a ball valve at the end of low spot to let the water drain out be sufficient enough for winter time?


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

..


----------



## Rescuefescue (Apr 29, 2020)

Thinking of using 3/4 polyethylene pipe for easier install instead of hard lining pvc. Thoughts? Poly or pvc

My plans are to use 3/4 pipe connecting to outside hose spigot using timer. Bury pipe underground slightly downhill 50-75 ft and hooking up a sprinkler. Have a ball valve at the end of the run to drain for winter


----------

